# Best road bike routes



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I will be in New Jersey in 2 weeks with my road.bike...I'm looking for nice places and routes . I visite many places in Jersey so you can give me any routes in jersey


Thanks 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

shotojs78 said:


> I will be in New Jersey in 2 weeks with my road.bike...I'm looking for nice places and routes . I visite many places in Jersey so you can give me any routes in jersey
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Jersey City or Woodland ?. It’s not that big a state but the closer to NYC you are, the more urban, while central/south is empty woods for miles.

So maybe be more specific as to where you are going to be.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Some of the best riding is Somerset into Hunterdon counties. The farther west you go the less traffic. Gravel available, quiet farm roads, hills, flats and a good amount of cycling clubs to ride with. South of the Sourland range from Princeton down is mostly flat. If you like to climb you can ride Hunterdon into Warren county for short but steep climbs. As mentioned, the closer you are to the city and the farther north into Bergen it is very congested and the roads are tough.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Steve B. said:


> Jersey City or Woodland ?. It’s not that big a state but the closer to NYC you are, the more urban, while central/south is empty woods for miles.
> 
> So maybe be more specific as to where you are going to be.


What about in this area..









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

shotojs78 said:


> What about in this area..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, the Jersey Shore, that’s my area. Some great riding along the ocean. Flat and windy though. If you go a little north you can ride out Sandy Hook, Gateway National Park. It’s a very pretty ride and this time of year there isn’t much traffic. Now, from that area you can swing over into the highlands and ride Mt. Mitchell and into Middletown. You get much more diversity in riding terrain. If you west you can ride Colts Neck and Howell. Horse farms. Very nice. Flatter but interesting enough. Great area to ride as you can pick the kind of ride you want to do. 

One warning... If you ride the hook, depending on weather, watch the winds... If you want to ride into the highlands I’d typically ride south and cross at the Rumson bridge and ride back north. The bridge between Sea Bright and highlands can an unusual wind force coming down the river. Can be very difficult! Sometimes yes, sometimes no. But when it’s bad, it’s like a train! I’m not a fan.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bee-an-key said:


> Some of the best riding is Somerset into Hunterdon counties. The farther west you go the less traffic. Gravel available, quiet farm roads, hills, flats and a good amount of cycling clubs to ride with. South of the Sourland range from Princeton down is mostly flat. If you like to climb you can ride Hunterdon into Warren county for short but steep climbs. As mentioned, the closer you are to the city and the farther north into Bergen it is very congested and the roads are tough.


No doubt! I have spent a lot of time at around Valley and Spruce Run.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Go to ride with gps and do a search there. You will find lots of rides with cue sheets.


----------

